# Stuff and Things > Sights and Sounds >  Waterfalls

## sargentodiaz

Here's another thread I want to share with you:

----------

Brat (10-23-2018),Crusader (01-28-2018),potlatch (05-07-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Brat (10-23-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Brat (10-23-2018)

----------


## East of the Beast

at *wunderground.com*












re at *architecturendesign.net*

----------

Brat (01-04-2019)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Brat (01-04-2019)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sooda

Thanks............

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## memesofine

AWESOME!!! 
I love waterfalls.

----------

sargentodiaz (04-26-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## potlatch

@sargentodiaz - They are all so beautiful, especially the animated ones. I have always wondered if there really are ledges or even caves behind some of them - like they show in movies... :Smile:

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz

Photo - Google+

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

> 



Stop posting pictures of my back yard!!

----------


## anshulrouthu

Hi sargentodiaz,

I wanted to know the original photographer of the above waterfalls above, do you have any information on that ?
First image from this link you have posted http://thepoliticsforums.com/threads/81057-Waterfalls
Anshul

----------


## sargentodiaz

> Hi sargentodiaz,
> 
> I wanted to know the original photographer of the above waterfalls above, do you have any information on that ?
> First image from this link you have posted http://thepoliticsforums.com/threads/81057-Waterfalls
> Anshul


See my response to your PM

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## Big Dummy

@sargentodiaz it would be very cool if you could post the locations with the photos.

----------


## sargentodiaz

> @sargentodiaz it would be very cool if you could post the locations with the photos.


I'll try.

----------

Big Dummy (08-28-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz

Romania

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz

Tucker Brook Falls, Milford, New Hampshire

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz

Attachment 24453

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## ruthless terrier



----------

sargentodiaz (12-04-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

JMWinPR (02-21-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

JMWinPR (02-21-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## Kris P Bacon



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

JMWinPR (02-21-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

JMWinPR (02-25-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

JMWinPR (04-02-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

JMWinPR (04-02-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

JMWinPR (04-02-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

JMWinPR (04-02-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

JMWinPR (04-02-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

JMWinPR (04-02-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

JMWinPR (04-10-2018)

----------


## Rita Marley

Guanaja, Bay Islands, Honduras waterfall. Don't know the the tourist.

----------

JMWinPR (04-10-2018),sargentodiaz (04-10-2018)

----------


## JMWinPR

Robinson Crusoe?

----------

Rita Marley (04-10-2018)

----------


## Rita Marley

> Robinson Crusoe?


He taught goats to dance and he would dance with them.    :Smile: 

You might recognize the waterfall from this video:

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

JMWinPR (04-25-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

JMWinPR (04-25-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

JMWinPR (04-25-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz

Three Sisters Wilderness, Oregon

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Daily Bread (05-26-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Northern Rivers (06-18-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## Northern Rivers

> 


I have an identical pool under a fall...exactly like this. It took me a while...but...I carried up sacks of mortar and glued the rocks together to make it hold water. Too cold at the moment...but...MANY of my TPF posts were made soaking in it!!!!

EDIT: Actually...that looks like my part of the world...even the plants.

images for mt warning caldera - Google Search

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz

https://external-preview.redd.it/zZu...=webp&fe66aa40
  Watkins Glen, NY

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## Northern Rivers

I actually live in a World Heritage Listed area, Mt Warning Caldera. There are quite a few waterfalls...mt warning caldera waterfalls - Google Search

----------

JMWinPR (11-24-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

JMWinPR (11-24-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

JMWinPR (11-24-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

JMWinPR (11-24-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

JMWinPR (11-24-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz

Iceland

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz

Waterfall.jpg

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz

Beautiful.jpg

----------


## sargentodiaz

Waterfalls.jpg

----------


## sargentodiaz

Water.jpg

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz

Waterfall.jpg

----------


## sargentodiaz

Waterfalls2.jpg

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz

Waterfall.jpg

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz

Waterfalls.jpg

----------


## sargentodiaz

Waterfall.jpg

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz

Waterfall.jpg

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz

Waterfalls.jpg
7 Sisters Falls, Norway

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz

Waterfalls.jpg

----------


## sargentodiaz

Waterfalls.jpg

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz

Waterfall.jpgWaterfall.jpg

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz

Waterfalls.jpg

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz

Waterfalls.jpg

----------

